# more of the same



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

fished oahe 20 miles down from bis. and caught a ton of small walleyes.

we targeted the same slack pools as years past.

they liked the dead presentation the best, by leaving the jig on the bottom for a few seconds, when you pull up slack theyd be there.


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

It's amazing how few people post fishing reports anymore?off course, i dont blame them.

Oahe to me is no secret, and it isnt to anyone else in the state.Fishing has been steady all year,but still not much for size.Fish any breaks and slackwater and youll get fish. Go get em


----------

